#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-11-10
<veebers> barry: ping, following up my email :-)
<barry> veebers: hi.  the problem is that pybootchartgui is i think unmaintained and has no effective test suite.  i really don't know much about the code, so my fix was just a bandaid to get it past the given sample data.  if you have other sample data that it's crashing on, i can try to take a look, but i'd need that sample data
<barry> i see comment #8
<veebers> barry: Ah I see. I have the sample data here, would you like me to email it to you?
 * veebers looks
<veebers> barry: ack
<barry> veebers: i'll see what i can do about that failure
<veebers> barry: have emailed the data, let me know if you get it (~8MB should get through, right? :-))
<barry> veebers: maybe ;)  can you attach it to LP: #1381177?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1381177 in pybootchartgui (Ubuntu) "pybootchartgui raises IndexError" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381177
<veebers> barry: that's a much better idea, doing that now
<barry> veebers: looks like the email got through
<veebers> barry: ah cool, sorry was checking that there wasn't any private data in that data file before attaching
<barry> veebers: no worries, i see the crash.  this is probably going to be a onsie-twosie type fix.  e.g. you give me data it crashes on, i tried to fix it knowing so little about the code, rinse, repeat ;)
<veebers> barry: heh, hopefully we get lucky and this is the one time
<barry> veebers: yeah.  this code is ancient, obscurely written, etc.
<veebers> oh . . . I see :-P
<barry> veebers: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8925948/
<barry> veebers: do you want to test this before i upload to vivid?
 * veebers look
<veebers> s
<veebers> barry: sure, I'll pull the branch and build itn ow
<veebers> barry: d'oh, now I get this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8926432/
<veebers> barry: it looks like that parse code is called a couple of times?
<barry> veebers: maybe.  i just ran it like so:
<barry> python pybootchartgui.py ../bootchart.tgz
<barry> haven't seen that latest pastebin bug
<barry> can you tell me how you got it?  i wonder if this isn't just a losing battle
<barry> veebers: https://code.google.com/p/pybootchartgui/
<barry> veebers: https://github.com/mmeeks/bootchart
<veebers> barry: sorry I thought that I had shared the command I use: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8926726/
<barry> veebers: let me try that in a chroot with the patched package
<barry> veebers: that command with the posted patch wfm
<veebers> barry: let me try again
<veebers> barry: Actually I'm still running utopic and just built the package locally, but that shouldn't be an issue. . . .right?
<barry> veebers: shouldn't be, since there's not much changed since then, but i am testing it in a vivid chroot
<barry> veebers: i can give you a deb if that's helpful
<veebers> barry: I might as well try that, yes please
<veebers> (make sure we're testing the same thign
<veebers> )
<barry> veebers: dget http://barry.warsaw.us/debian/pybootchartgui_0+r141-0ubuntu5_amd64.changes
<barry>  
<barry> then install the .deb
<veebers>  barry ack, thanks
<veebers> barry: ok, installing that deb worked for me (although I get 'False' printed out, but meh). I must have screwed something up when I built from scratch
<veebers> barry: also, thanks for those other links, it looks like there will be work items coming up to transition to the newer stuff
<barry> veebers: cool.  yeah, no idea what that False is but i see it too.  if this works for you, i'll upload this to vivid and we'll wait for the next failure ;)
<veebers> barry: heh, awesome, thanks
<thomi> veebers: just curious, do you know why we need the gui module at all?
<thomi> I mean, we never display the actual gui graph anywhere, right?
<thomi> or do we scrape it for the data points or something?
<veebers> thomi: Um, that's a good question. Perhaps nuclearbob can weigh in here. I'm not sure, I just know there is this bug
<thomi> fair nuff
<nuclearbob> thomi veebers: I don't know, actually.  If there's a non-gui tool to generate those data points, that would probably be better.  The tests themselves haven't really be examined in a while, mostly just the way they're run
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-11-12
<dkessel> Hey...I am building an autopilot test for the xubuntu qa team.
<dkessel> I am testing catfish, which opens a "this application requires administrative priviliges" dialog. I cannot find this dialog in the application using autopilot vis.
<dkessel> i was guessing it would be another GtkDialog - but I can't identify it
<balloons> dkessel, ahh, yea that dialog is more than likely not a child of the application
<dkessel> do you know of any other autopilot test which must have had this problem?
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-11-11
<dkessel> guys, would you say that gtk3 apps are properly supported in autopilot with version 1.5?
<dkessel> is there a specific version that the libautopilot-gtk still has version 1.4, but autopilot itself seems to be at 1.5.1 ? (in wily)
<balloons> hey dkessel!
<dkessel> hey balloons :)
<dkessel> balloons: any idea about my questions? ^
<balloons> right, right
<balloons> so ubiquity is written in gtk3. And there are some helpers DanChapman worked on to make it easier to test; they should be of use for any gtk3 app
<balloons> so, yes autopilot has gtk3 support, and there are tests using it
<balloons> are you wondering why the libautopilot-gtk is still named 1.4?
<balloons> that I cannot tell you. probably just a naming thing, and worth asking veebers
<balloons> if I might ask however, what are you thinking of ?
<dkessel> i want to try replacing the manual test for mousepad, xubuntu's default editor
<balloons> ahh brillant. i hope the gtk3 versions of xubuntu apps treat you better than the gtk2 stuff
<balloons> do let me know if you need help or run into issues, etc
<dkessel> balloons: sure, will do :)
<balloons> and do talk to Dan about the helpers for gtk3
<balloons> if things go well that is; they may be of use
<dkessel> ok
